# 2013 Christmas Market Season



## Miz Jenny (Dec 15, 2013)

Had my last shows last weekend and I finally hit the wall, but not until the last hour of the 2nd day! Five weeks of traveling! Three 2-day shows and two 1-day shows. The 2-dayer's involved travel and spending one or two nights away from home. Luckily I had family at two of the shows, with whom I could stay. One day shows are exhausting because after hauling everything in and setting up you have to tear down and haul out in 4-5 hrs. Not to mention that one show had more commercial stuff than handcrafted.  Will absolutely NOT do that one again. The other was a friend and all handcrafted. All-in-all, it was a stellar season with lots of repeat customers and many new ones. Now, I'm in the throes of getting our Christmas together: trimming the tree, decorating the house and baking. In that order. Here's a pic of my set-up last weekend. By far, my favorite. Venue was a mall and I took two 6ft tables. I invested in a table skirt which took some of the work out of setting up and customers commented on it. It wasn't expensive either. All my display stuff is from around the house, dollar stores, my husband's trips to the dump. My antique pop crates came from antique stores in North Florida and I didn't pay more than $5 per crate about 15yrs ago.


----------



## seven (Dec 15, 2013)

Where is the pic?


----------



## Miz Jenny (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Spicey477 (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks great! I am sure you are exhausted- I did one show and needed a day to recover!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 16, 2013)

Wow, you have a very diverse array of products!  Your table looks very professional and is appealing from a distance. Congrats on a good season!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Dec 16, 2013)

CaraBou said:


> Wow, you have a very diverse array of products!  Your table looks very professional and is appealing from a distance. Congrats on a good season!



CaraBou, my customers are very diverse and surprisingly well read on the subject of chemicals we introduce into our bodies. My natural deordorant was sold out every show. This year I kept notes on which soaps sold best and will keep them in the "mix." Every show is a learning experience and I love it.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 16, 2013)

I love your display!  Congratulations on a successful season.  I know how glad you are to be done for now.  I pooped out after the end of November.  Just felt so burned out.


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks good!  I understand your joy of being done with the Christmas show season.


----------



## Ancel (Dec 16, 2013)

Well Done! All looks great, what a huge amount of goodies you have, a lot of hauling - but it sounds like you did very well, congrats! And enjoy your preparations


----------

